# How Many lb of Rock Should I Buy?



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

10 pounds of any stone will be more than enough to scape that size tank. Ohko stone has many holes and because of that it will typically weigh less therefore giving you more stones per lb. I ordered 10 pounds of ohko and sieryu stone and have more than enough of the ohko. I'd only suggest ordering more if you want more variety, although you can easily bust up ohko to whatever size fits your needs. Hope this helps


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Go to this link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/153-sale-trade/1182185-used-finnex-led-spiderwood-seiryu-stone-ohko-stone-root-tabs-plants.html. It's member Mrbluepanda's for sale posting.

Scroll all the way down and there's all kinds of groups of pre-weighed stones with a soda can in the shot for size perspective. It's a real good way to see what a give weight of rock looks like.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

> 10 pounds of any stone will be more than enough to scape that size tank.


Great thanks, I ordered 10lb. I had never used hardscape before, except for plastic ornaments lol. 



> Go to this link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/15...bs-plants.html. It's member Mrbluepanda's for sale posting.


Thank you for the link, he has great stuff. I had already ordered from ebay before seeing this, but I like the spider wood he sells. Maybe I'll buy some in the future.


----------

